# Greek food



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone know of any other Greek restaurants in Dubai other than Yiayia in Dubai Marine and Elia in the Majestic hotel?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jimmy The Greek in Dubai Mall


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

hehe I knew I forgot one, yeah other than Jimmy "The Greek" also


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Is the real question here.. 'does anyone know of any GOOD Greek restaurants?' 
As then I would suggest Athens.. its about 4 hours away but the food is to die for and the wine is by the 'kilo'. 

lane:

 

No, we can't find decent Greek food here either..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> Is the real question here.. 'does anyone know of any GOOD Greek restaurants?'
> As then I would suggest Athens.. its about 4 hours away but the food is to die for and the wine is by the 'kilo'.
> 
> lane:
> ...


Cyprus is a lot closer than Athens and there are plenty of good tavernas. Wine is also by the kilo here:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

ooooo good point.. wonder what the costs are like for flights.. 

*adds Cyrpus to the list*


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Well if anyone is flying back from Cyprus let me know, I'll prepare my list of cravings


----------

